

Show HN: My weekends project: Online flyers.  Post something fun - ralphgoodtimes
http://sites.google.com/site/ralphgoodtimes/

======
ralphgoodtimes
Phew! It took about one month and a half to complete from scratch.

I'm using Perl/MySQL and HTML/Javascript.

As far as I can tell, it works fine in Firefox, IE8, Safari and Chrome. Any
Opera users out there who can test it? Linux/FreeBSD users are welcome too.

If you have any questions or comments, please let me know. And thanks!!!

~~~
gsivil
I do not know about the status of your competitors. But imagine if a web-app
like that could be used at every college and every university. This could have
thousands of users. Not as a personal flyer but as a wall that every one could
post something of use.

~~~
ralphgoodtimes
Yeah, that's the original idea. Something that students and staff can use to
post and reach those who are off-campus (in my university, we are by the
hundreds, each one of us potential patrons, customers, participants of the
places and events they promote in those flyers).

